# P0325 & P1101



## ryan rh (Jan 20, 2021)

ryan rh said:


> hey gang,
> a couple engine codes have been reoccurring over the past few weeks, and they’re popping up more often now. i currently have an aem inatke & and a trifecta tune, ive had them for about a year and its been fine until now. i baby this car, i change the oil every 5k, tranny oil every 40k. should i be worried if the knock sensor keeps showing up, and the O2/MAF code? i dont really want to visit the dealer because i know they’ll just find other things that arent that concerning at the moment.
> thanks gang!


also, my girls at 107,000kms


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

ryan rh said:


> i change the oil every 5k, tranny oil every 40k


You sir are doing it right.  

I would start by cleaning the MAF sensor, use only MAF cleaner to do so. I'd also check for any obvious damage to the sensor wiring.

The knock sensor code is probably from a bad knock sensor. You yourself a huge favor and only use OEM replacements sensors.


----------

